# 3.5mm to 2 RCA cable...



## Foe-hammer

Hi all,

 I've recently made a 3.5mm male to male interconnection cable with star quad cable, techflex, and with switchcraft connectors. It turned out great. Anyway i need to make a 3.5mm to 2 RCA cable. 

 My question is, how do i connect the two cables coming from the 2 RCA plugs to the 1 cable connected to the 3.5mm male plug? Do i need some kind of Y connector? And if so, where can i buy one?

 Thanks for any help, it is much appreciated.


----------



## balrog

The left signal goes to the tip. Right signal to the ring and both grounds go to the sleeve.

 I think there is tutorial in the DIY section how to do this with pics.

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f6/how...ep-pics-50729/


----------



## Foe-hammer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *balrog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The left signal goes to the tip. Right signal to the ring and both grounds go to the sleeve.

 I think there is tutorial in the DIY section how to do this with pics._

 

I've read the tutorial, but don't know where to get a Y connector to hook everything together.


----------



## mADmAN

if ur using a star quad cable its actually all 1 piece... not middle connection..

 on the mini..1 cable left, 1 cable right and 2 for ground.

 on the rca end is where u split the 4 cables into 2 pairs. the 2 ground on the mini goes to the each of the RCAs n the left n right respectively.


----------



## Punnisher

Madman is right. Just split the pairs as if you were recabling some headphones and use one for ground and one for signal on each RCA connector.


----------



## mADmAN

@Punnisher

 love that avatar man...wicked cool


----------



## Foe-hammer

Thanks guys for the help.

 But if i split the star quad into two (to form the Y split), i'll just have bare wires going to the 2 RCA cables. It won't have the star quad shielding and plastic covering to cover the bare wires, and thereby my techflex will be too big to cover them. How would i go about making it all pretty with techflex and all?

 What am i missing?


----------



## Gross

I like to use These Guys. Just search for 'pants' at parts express. They come in many different sizes.


----------



## Punnisher

You can put a layer of 1/8" heatshrink on those ends and put smaller gauge techflex over it directly. I did this and it looks quite nice. You could always put two layers of 1/8" heatshrink if you wanted it a little bigger, but you also want some flexibility.

 Madman: Thanks, I like it too.


----------



## mADmAN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Foe-hammer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks guys for the help.

 But if i split the star quad into two (to form the Y split), i'll just have bare wires going to the 2 RCA cables. It won't have the star quad shielding and plastic covering to cover the bare wires, and thereby my techflex will be too big to cover them. How would i go about making it all pretty with techflex and all?

 What am i missing?_

 

well...when u strip the shield and plastic covering for the y split ull have enough to re-use it for 1 side right? just need to find another for the other side...

 thats what i do...i do have some spares of the plastic covering and shield so i tend to re-use them.

 else there are smaller guage techflex as mentioned by Punnisher. heck u can even use colored heatshrinks as well. up to ur imagination. sometimes the bare wires twisted together can look quite good too.


----------



## Foe-hammer

Thanks much for the help, all.

 It all makes perfect sense, now. I'll probably go with the smaller techflex, and just use regular heat shrink to cover the junction of where it Y splits.

 Another question: what kind of RCA connectors would you recommend, and where would you recommend getting them? I plan on getting the techflex from partsexpress.

 Thanks again...


----------



## J.D.N

Have you seen these? 

 They make everything look every professional:

Qables | High Quality Custom Made Qables<< its actually a Y split


----------

